# help



## denton300 (Apr 20, 2017)

ok I have a 2010 cub cadet and took the starter out it had 10 teeth on it I got a aftermarket one and it has 9 teeth will it work on it


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy denton,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

They will bolt up and look the same, but a 9 tooth starter does not work well replacing a 10 tooth starter, and vice versa.


----------



## denton300 (Apr 20, 2017)

every aftermarket has the 9teeth the only place has the 10 is cub cadet web site and it $200 the one that says will work is $75


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Can you swap the 10 tooth gear onto the aftermarket starter??


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't use it!
Mismatching the teeth could damage the starter,or ring gear,or both !
Post the engine #s,please,and a picture of the starters !


----------

